

Living from a PSD to Wordpress business - johanngonzalez

Hi all,<p>I'm new here. I've been designing and developing websites for clients for about 5 years (as a one man army) so far so good. However, dealing with clients is difficult, since everyone is different. I do everything, from wireframes, design and development.<p>Lately I was thinking it would be good idea to focus  on just doing website implementation CSS/HTML slicing since is the part of the process in which you deal the least with a client and depends mostly on your time and your ability.<p>I've done some research and yes, I know there are a lot of websites that offer this service. Do you guys think there's market for one more? Is this a profitable business?<p>Thanks a lot!
======
rman666
Umm, is there supposed to be a link here?

~~~
rman666
Oops. My comment was written before the post was submitted. Please disregard.

